# SQL insert ?ß



## Guest (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo, warum funktioniert der code nicht bei Access?

INSERT
INTO Tabelle (Spalte, ...)
VALUES ("werta","wertb" ,....)   


der fügt nichts in der Tabelle in der ich was neues haben möchte oder gibt es für Access andere Regelung??


----------



## André Uhres (27. Mai 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, warum funktioniert der code nicht bei Access?
> 
> INSERT
> INTO Tabelle (Spalte, ...)
> ...


Ist das ein Javaprogramm? Wenn ja, bischen mehr Code wäre hilfreich. Gibt's ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## DP (29. Mai 2006)

bei access musst du noch einen commit mitschicken oder in den oodbc-einstellungen den auto-commit aktivieren


----------



## SamHotte (30. Mai 2006)

Autocommit ist in Java standardmäßig aktiv, wenn du es nicht explizit deaktivierst. :noe:


----------



## DP (30. Mai 2006)

stimmt bei ms access definitiv nicht


----------



## SamHotte (31. Mai 2006)

@DP: komisch, bei meinem Access schon ...  :bahnhof:


----------

